# Its a LOAH Birthday!!



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday LOAH! Thanks for your many stories and pictures!!

--\\O--\\OOOO°)OO*-band-*-^*^*^*-


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday LOAH !!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday LOAH!!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks guys. Kinda bummed this year because it was a pretty crummy day at work


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

LOAH said:


> Thanks guys. Kinda bummed this year because it was a pretty crummy day at work


What, no lunch fishing?
Happy Bday!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nope, had stuff to do.

As crappy as my b-day was, Christmas has been awesome!!! Finally feeling the spirit!

I'm off until the 2nd!

May you all have a wonderful day. Best wishes to all!


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Happy Birthday friend. I'm off until the 3rd myself. Let's hit the ice somewhere!


----------

